# VOTE HERE for Summer Photo Contest 2014



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry, guys and gals! I have to start a new thread because I can't edit the original thread to add more poll categories, I thought I could..but it won't let me (next time I'll know 

Please vote for your favorite picture! You can view the pictures on this thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=79529

Whimsey in garden (post 8)
Mino enjoying flowers and garden (post 9)
Ginger drying off (post 14)
Naturelover's in Vancouver (post 15)
Benny in the grass (post 16)
Ginger at the beach (post 20)
Humphrey in the flowers (post 21)
Charlie with the cat (post 22)
Ache and Yunque on a chair (post 23)

You can only vote for one picture and each member can only vote once


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

:bump::thumb:


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

SO TOTALLY FORGOT about this!! 
Oh well...maybe a winter photo contest? 

Can't wait to see who wins! Looks like Ginger!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Only a short time left to vote..If you haven't voted.. VOTE 

:bump:


----------

